# my dry cured belly bacon.



## bb53chevpro (Feb 4, 2009)

I have just finished applying the dry cure to the belly. Right off the bat, I will say sorry for not having pictures of the entire process. We had company pop in while doing this.

Recipe: 1 kg/ 2.2 lbs of pork belly
100 grams/3.5 oz of sea salt
50 grams/1.75 oz of sugar
Cure as required by it's directions (I will be cold smoking this bacon)
*****NOTE: If using Tender Quick, the salt content will be different.*****
I personally do not use TQ but do use Sure Cure which calls for 1.5 table spoons of cure for every 25lbs. 
I have just shy of 25 lbs of belly ready, so I used 1.5 tbs of cure. 

Cut the belly up into approximately 2lbs pcs (giving me 10 pcs of belly) and weighed out 10 bowls of dry cure. (adding cure accordingly).
Rubbed all of the cure into each piece, making sure that all is completely covered including skin. Slide into a ziploc bag, remove air and seal. DONE.
Place into fridge skin side down, flip once a day for 5 days.
Remove from bag, completely rinse in cold water. Slice a bit off and cook for taste. It will be too salty. Place into a pot of cold water for 1/2 hr, and slice another piece for tasting. Repeat step if needed. 
Once salt level is reached to your personal liking, pat dry with towel and let stand in fridge over night.
Now ready for smoke. I will cold smoke for about 10 to 12 hrs (the color of the belly is how I tell its done (not the time). 
If hot smoking take to 140 internal.









More pics to come after smokin on Sunday.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like a great start Andy!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Andy, that's some great looking bacon...can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## salmonclubber (Feb 4, 2009)

bacon looks great


----------



## pignit (Feb 4, 2009)

Shweeeeet!


----------



## petesque (Feb 4, 2009)

I gotta do this soon. Love that bacon


Pete


----------



## bassman (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks great!  I would try some, but we don't get pork bellies around here.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 4, 2009)

I like mine sliced med. Andy Thanks. Looks like some great bacon in the makein


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great words everyone.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice....Bacon is on the do gig!


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks great Andy! Nice looking bellies. I've got some curing in my fridge right now. I think mine will be ready to smoke Sunday also.

   They were thawing in a fridge that decided to stop being cold. I think they  were room temp for 1 to 2 days but smelled good. I re-chilled and slathered em with cure right away.  I'll have to sniff it again when I get home.

Anyway, good smokes to ya!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 9, 2009)

It's done, 10 hrs off cold smoke using cherry, ash and oak.

one pcs out of cure and rinsed.


In the "Outhouse"


Finished


Close up.


Thanks for viewing.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 WOW


----------



## grouper sandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

Pass the bsicuits and eggs!


----------



## pignit (Feb 9, 2009)

*Very Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice job Andy, they took on some great color. I bet the tast better then they look too!


----------



## grothe (Feb 9, 2009)

Great lookin bacon Andy!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Great looking bacon Andy!! Now I'm really hungry.


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 9, 2009)

another huge smoke - just out of curiosity, how many kids have you got :-) 
Ether that or you're supplying half your town with bacon and sausage :-) 

Next up try some leg or loin or shoulder and make REAL bacon ;-)
I figure going by your scale of production 2 or three big hogs ought to be enough for one batch :0)


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 9, 2009)

Great job! Must have been a good day for bacon as I smoked some also.


----------



## rejii (Feb 10, 2009)

Bacon looks great! can't wait to try to make my own!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 12, 2009)

I forgot to post these. Sorry.....
last week end or so, I finally got to cut into this batch of bacon.
Here are a couple of pics. Enjoy and thanks for viewing.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Andy, those look great! Nice color... :)


----------



## erain (Mar 12, 2009)

and looks very meaty too! nice job, looking for and finding a good belly is key. you done it!!!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice q-view. Makes me ready to make some bacon! Got kin coming soon I will send out the love!


----------



## sea_munky (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks fantastic!  I love the lighting of the belly's on the countertop.  Museum showcase lighting!  And it deserves it!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 12, 2009)

Could I get 2 lbs, sliced medium, no rind in ½ lb. packages?  Wait! Make that 3 lbs.....


----------

